# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  usb stick σε tablet

## sv6hmn

καλημερα σε ολοι την κοινοτητα.
γνωριζει καποιος εαν μπορω να βαλω στικακι usb ιντερνετ απο κινητη εταιρια σε ταβλετ συγκεκριμένα σε turbox 7".   
 γενικα δεχοντε usb δεν το εχω ψάξει .

----------


## angel_grig

Για να το κανεις αυτο θα πρεπει η συσκευη σου να υποστηριζει usb host λειτουργια ή αλλιως Usb OTG (αλλα και παλι πρεπει να υπαρχουν oi καταλληλοι drivers για android).Συνηθως δεν την εχουν οι φτηνες συσκευες.Ποιο Tablet εχεις ακριβως?

----------


## mathios

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, ότι είπε ο Γρηγόρης αλλά να προσθέσω οτι ακόμα και να υποστηρίζει OTG δεν σημαίνει οτι θα παίξει με οποίο stick και να βάλεις. Παίζει και θέμα συμβατότητάς. Μίλησέ με ΠΛΑΊΣΙΟ καλύτερά ενδεχομένως θα έχουν κάποια λίστα με ποια stick μπορείς να παίξεις.

----------


## sv6hmn

ok σας ευχαριστω

----------

angel_grig (23-11-13)

----------

